# V.I.P. Very Importat Pup (My animated series still in development)



## BrunoMax895 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey there, guys. I've had account from FA before a while ago and I just recently made a new one, and I enjoy seeing a lot of the art that can be found there. I thought I would make a thread here discussing and sharing the show that I'm currently working called V.I.P. Very Important Pup. It's an animated comedy show about a dachshund named Bruno, a nobody dog from the Hickfield City Dog Park. He always felt that he should get more recognition than he deserves, so he would come up with various schemes to become more popular, only they would always fail miserably in the end. Basically, each episode would be around 3 minutes, traditionally animated with a few people that I found on Fiverr. My role is mostly as the main writer and editor, but I put all of the amazing talent made by my people and put it together into a hopefully great series. I'm currently working on the pilot episode for the series and it's in near completions. I'm anticipating that it would be done around late February/Early March. Once that gets up on a video hosting site, probably on YouTube, I'll put up a Pateron so that people can help financially support the show if they wish. That would help me get the money to help me make episodes faster and better. Some of the perks for doing this would to see early storyboard and animation for the future episode. Also, higher supporters can have a character they make appear as cameos in future episodes (Mostly dogs, cats, and other animals that would find in a park).  So that's basically the gist of the show, but if you're interested in the origin of how I try to start the show, knowing about main characters, and seeing the animation that I have on the pilot so far, you can keep reading below.

*Origin
*
So around 2016, I started making motion comics from some of the strips in the Buckles comic and put a couple of them on YouTube: 











I really enjoy the Buckle comics and I've always thought that there should be some kind of animated series for it like Garfield or Peanuts, so I tried to make the next best thing. But I started to lose a bit of interested in it, and I soon had another idea. I thought that I could instead make my own show with my own characters interacting in the same world as Buckles. There was a strip where Buckles goes to a dog park for the first time and had to deal with some bully dogs. So I made Bruno and Maxwell as like the background characters that no one really notice, but want to come out in the spotlight.  I wanted the art style be very similar to it. That's where show come in, so I made a script, storyboard, and animatic for it here, with me voicing all the characters:






Throughout the years, I've tried to animated the whole pilot myself, but it was proving to be a large burden. I guess you can tell from the animatic that I made, but I'm not really that good of an artist yet. Still, I've been interested in animation and thought about learning how to do it, but it became a large endeavor. So I took a break and put it on the back burner for a few years. Then around early 2019, I decided to try working on the pilot again, but this time, I would hire some people to help me. I rewrote the script to be shorter and took out the Jones character (he'll be back some other time) and had my character designer redesign Bruno and Maxwell. Soon, the show was moving away from being a part of Buckles world and started be its own thing. So I saved up my own money to get this new pilot made (which wasn't a cheap thing I might add) and see how other people will like the show. Now I've gotten to a point where everything is pretty much finished, with the background art and final editing needing to be done. 






*Characters
*




Bruno

Bruno is the main star of the show, and tries not to let anyone forget it. He was adopted from a shelter by his owner, Steve, who is a new-age health fanatic. They have a really hard time understanding each other, as he think that Bruno is a vegetarian when he really isn't and keeps giving him nasty health treats. In the dog park, he's considered mostly an annoying loser that nobody pays any attention too. Still, he feels like he deserve much more praise and wants to be recognize as someone famous. So comes up with a bunch of schemes to get there, but due to his lack of foresight and common sense, they don't end very well. He also tend to only really do things or help people if it would make him become more popular. When he's not scheming, he does normal dog things like running around and making a lot of noise, as well as rolling around in something dirty.






Maxwell

Maxwell is a terrier mix and Bruno's best friend in the dog park. He was taken care of by a businesswoman named Nina. A co-worker give him to her when he was a puppy. He been pretty spoiled as she gave him a lot of attention. Then she decided that she could take him to the dog park so that he could make some new friends. He can be a bit shy and had a hard time interacting with other dogs. Then he met Bruno and they strangely hit it off, becoming friends ever since. Over time, he comes more confident, but he still rather not be in spotlight, unlike Bruno. He mostly sits back and let Bruno's scheme fall apart, despite his warnings. Still, he enjoying doing dog stuff along with his friend.


There will be other different characters that would appear on the show in the future. I have a FA account that you can find here if you want to see other drawing commissioned from other people, as well as my own drawings: Userpage of BrunoMax895 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

It wouldn't be much, but I thought that I could put something like out while the show is being worked on. Thank you all for reading this. I'll put up another post showing off letting everyone know that it'll be ready. If you guys have any questions or comments, you can post them here and I'll get to them as soon as I can.


----------

